# 650 hi clutch ? wheres the nut



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

wheres the nut and the the one behind the handle bars . but really the nut on my dads 07 h1 came off of the primary clutch and i had to tow him back in turn tearin up the threads so my question is where to find the nut and seal for cheap and a cheap thread chaser to repair the shaft and what size to get . if there is another thread that goes over this forgive me i could not find it 07 650 h1 stock


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

can you explain better what you are talking about? maybe its the lack of punctuation, but i really cant understand this post.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> can you explain better what you are talking about? maybe its the lack of punctuation, but i really cant understand this post.


 sorry it was late and i cant type on a laptop to save my life lol any way the nut that holds the clutch on . of a 650 h1 07 came off and marred up the threads i need to no what size the threads are on the shaft so i can get a thread chaser to lean up the threads and also where to get one cheap and where to get that nut and a seal for cheap as well


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Primary or secondary clutch?


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bootlegger said:


> Primary or secondary clutch?


 sorry primary clutch the nut spun right off and i had to tow him home


----------



## papa_slap (Jan 19, 2011)

well i can tell you the nut is a 1-1/4" nut. i'm sure you can find one used, there is a bunch of part outs on highlifter. the seal you are talking about is the seal in the cover or the seal behind the inner primary sheave. Either way you can get them at catbargains or any other online parts store. As for the specific thread type I have never had to repair one so i can't tell you.


----------

